# DARK SWORD - Does anyone remember??



## Memnoch (Oct 25, 2006)

I have looked for posts today for this but have come up with nothing, probably because I didn't no what I was doing!! lol

*Does anyone remember the Darksword Trilogy by Weis and Hickman, following the Dragonlance trilogies?*

*I have fond memories of Darksword as a kid and read it after the original Dragonlance trilogies because of my enjoyment of them??*

*I'm sure I have these books in a box at my mums house somewhere in the loft. (she never throws anything of mine ahhhh)*

*Just wondered if they were remembered and I genuinly am very vague about the story after all this time . . . I mean so it's about a sword that isn't white at a guess??  *

*The rest needs a bit of jogging in ones head? Could someone shed light on this please?*


----------



## Joel007 (Oct 25, 2006)

I've read the Dragonlance chronicles, but not this darksword thingy.

Dark Sword - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Memnoch (Oct 25, 2006)

Cheers Joel, that takes me back. I remember it being an enjoyable read?? I may have to dig it out. Simkin I remember was a really fun character.


----------



## jackokent (Oct 25, 2006)

I rememer not liking this one very much.  If I recall I though Joram was a bit of a stuck up, self absorbed prat and there was some sort of foppish chap who annoyed me.

I far prefered their Rose of the Prophet series and alsothe Star of hte Gardians which I thought was brilliant.  And the deathgate books as well of course.


----------



## Memnoch (Oct 26, 2006)

jackokent said:


> I rememer not liking this one very much. If I recall I though Joram was a bit of a stuck up, self absorbed prat and there was some sort of foppish chap who annoyed me.
> 
> I far prefered their Rose of the Prophet series and alsothe Star of hte Gardians which I thought was brilliant. And the deathgate books as well of course.


 

Although I was a big fan of Weis n Hickman, I started to get adventurous at this point in my life and tried alternate Authors and havn't re-read or read any Weis and Hickman since. 

I remember *Rose and the Prophet*, but the cover put me off lol (how shallow???) even though I love the authors, I have grown out of this habit somewhat, if I know an authors good. Yet if I haven't read or don't know of an author and the cover doesn't grab me, I generally stil won't buy it!! Silly I know. 

I picked up Mark Robsons *Imperial Spy* to read the blurb based on the cover, which is really striking. Although I didn't buy it, I did find it really intrigued me. I resisted due to other literary commitments and deliberatly only taking £30 into the Shop (the only way to prevent financial melt down when shopping for books or DVD's) I hadn't actually met Mark through Chronic at that point, so it was a nice suprise to find him an active member in here once I joined.


----------



## Valko (Oct 26, 2006)

I know I've read the trilogy but I can't for the life of me remember what happened, which kind of tells me it couldn't have been that good.
Even after reading the wiki synopsis, it didn't jog any memories


----------



## Fried Egg (May 15, 2007)

I loved this trilogy and I loved it. Their best work in my opinion.


----------

